# Smoky Mnts after PCD.....advice needed.



## akack79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Patiently awaiting redelivery at PCD early August, hopefully doing delivery on a Wednesday.

Immediately after delivery on Wed (skipping factory tour since we did the Munich tour during our ED) would be driving north to Asheville/Waynesville NC for the evening and exploring the Smoky Mountains the next day. 

Any recommendations for the day Thur in that area? 

On Friday need to make our way to New Orleans where we would stay the night, then Houston on Sat night, then back to Austin on Sunday.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rencen66 (Feb 20, 2014)

Google search Tail of the Dragon road


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Highlands and Cashers are both nice little towns (esp Highlands) not too far off your chosen path.
N4S


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

akack79 said:


> Patiently awaiting redelivery at PCD early August, hopefully doing delivery on a Wednesday.
> 
> Immediately after delivery on Wed (skipping factory tour since we did the Munich tour during our ED) would be driving north to Asheville/Waynesville NC for the evening and exploring the Smoky Mountains the next day.
> 
> ...


3 weeks ago I made the drive from the Performance Center to Asheville. With the help of Jonathan Stribble at the PC, I took the route in the first attachment. Rt. 276 was fun. Was very scenic. I stayed at the 1889 White Gate Inn (http://www.whitegate.net) which was a great B&B.

The next day I took route in second attachment..I drove down to Wahalla SC where I picked up the Moonshiner 28. Followed that to the Tail of the Dragon. Both roads were a blast to drive. The Tail has 318 curves in 11 miles. Really get to put the car thru its paces. Stayed at the Chilhowee Mountain Retreat was was EXCELLENT...overlooks Smoky Mountains. http://www.chilhoweemountainretreat.com Jim and Mary were great hosts&#8230;.Told me about the Cherohala Skyway which I drove the following day&#8230;Great scenery and another road with lots of twisties. Stopped by a nice waterfalls. If you stay there, not far from I75 which will get you headed South West.

Hope this helps..It is a great area...Wasn't a lot of traffic when I was there...suppose you will run into a bit more being summer vacation time.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I've driven on the Tail of the Dragon twice now. Loads of fun. There is a nice picture point about midway through. Beautiful mountain vistas on one side and a view of a nice little lake on the other side of the road. There are commercial photographers along the route and you can look on their website and find your picture and buy it. Mid week is a good idea. On the weekends the Harleys are thick and they go really slow.

The Blueridge parkway is also in this area. You can pick it up south of Asheville. It runs from Cherokee NC all the way up into Virginia. It is much less challenging to drive but very scenic. It literally rides the mountain ridge and there are overlooks quite often, sometimes only a few hundred yards apart. 

if you google the tail of the dragon you can get a free map put out by tourism in NC showing the fun driving roads in NC.


----------



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

The Biltmore is a must see if you are in to historic architecture. Still amazed at how they were able to build that place in the middle of nowhere back then.


----------



## Virginia Bill (Oct 18, 2005)

Check out the Appalachian Crafts Center on the Blue Ridge Parkway just north of Asheville. That plus Biltmore would pretty much fill up your day.


----------

